# Windows Essential 2012 stops loading at 34%



## TazmanKE (Dec 6, 2015)

Tried 4 times
Restarted PC
Disabled AVG anti virus

Help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you get asked what programs you want to install 
if so what are you choosing 

have a look and see what version of .net framework is installed

have you had any other security suites - trials on the PC - like Norton, mcafee ?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

From where did you get the download?
This is the authentic source.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/essentials

When you run the *.exe, it will first advise you that you need the older edition of net framework, which it will then download for you. when complete, it will open the Windows essentials install automatically. Select "Custom" and choose the programs you need.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I don't think Windows Essentials 2012 is compatible with Windows 10.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/essentials-2012-release-notes#


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

It is 100% compatible. It contains my favourite desktop Email program, which I have used since its start, and am still using. 

You may find a message that says it is "not supported>" This is not a reference to its compatibility, and merely means there are no updates forthcoming. Fwiw, there have not been any updates since 2013. Messenger, which is part of the package, is no longer a requirement in Windows 10, and will NOT install, if selected.


----------



## TazmanKE (Dec 6, 2015)

etaf said:


> do you get asked what programs you want to install
> if so what are you choosing
> 
> have a look and see what version of .net framework is installed
> ...


No... it asks for nothing and do not have any other anti virus protection


----------



## TazmanKE (Dec 6, 2015)

davehc said:


> From where did you get the download?
> This is the authentic source.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/essentials
> ...


Yes, downloaded from the linked site. It did not advise on net framework.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

How long do you wait at 34%?

I have noticed, on the frequent installations I have made, that it seems to pause there for a while, whilst downloading. Possibly as much as a minute.


----------



## TazmanKE (Dec 6, 2015)

davehc said:


> How long do you wait at 34%?
> 
> I have noticed, on the frequent installations I have made, that it seems to pause there for a while, whilst downloading. Possibly as much as a minute.


10 minutes also did not help!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

TazmanKE said:


> No... it asks for nothing and do not have any other anti virus protection


 That's odd!

Open Programs and Features - Turn Windows features on or off". Enable the two first network items.

When it has completed, try the essentials again.


----------

